# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  أختام السور القرآنية لقضاء الحوائج

## كل الفنون

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*

*أختام السور القرآنية لقضاء الحوائج*



*ختم سورة هود: تقرأ لأي حاجه 13 مره فتقضى ان شاء الله 

ختم سورة طه: من قرأها مره واحده عند طلوع الفجر الصادق وصله رزقه من حيث لا يحتسب  

ختم سورة الدخان:نقل عن الأمام جعفر الصادقانه من قرأ هذه السوره للكفايه من امهمات 7 مرات كفاه الله اياها بسرعه 

ختم سورة الأحقاف: من ابتلي بمهلكه فليقرأ هذه السوره 3 مرات 

ختم سورة النجم: روي عن الرسول انه من قرأ هذه السوره 21مره لقضاء الحاجه قضيت حاجته بسرعه ان شاء الله  

ختم سورة ق: اذا اراد احد حلول النعمه والخير وانفتاح ابواب الخير عليه فليقرأها كل يوم 3 مرات وهو على وضوء متجها نحو القبله بشكل متواصل وليطلب حاجته 

ختم سورة الحشر: نقل عن الأمام الصادق:انه قال تقرأ لقضاء الحوائج وتسهيل الأمور العظيمه لمدة 40 يوم كل يوم مره واحده 

ختم سورة النبأ: من داوم على قراءتها سنه كامله مره واحده كل يوم رزق الحج في السنه الثانيه 

ختم سورة الضحى: من كررها اربعين مره بصوره مستمره دون ان يقطعها بكلام وهو متوجه نحو القبله على طهاره في الايام والليالي المباركه مثل ليلة الجمعه وامثالها بأي نيه فستقضى حاجته حتما 

ختم سورة المعارج: اذا قرأها الأنسان في الليل لم يحتلم 

ختم سورة الطلاق:تقرأ 21 مره بنية المحبه او اداء القرض ,وتقرأ 3 مرات للسعه في الرزق 

ختم سورة القارعه: تقرأ في مجلس واحد 108 مرات لقضاء الحاجات والكفايه في المهمات 

ختم سورة القدر: للسعه في الرزق تقرأ كل يوم 10 مرات بعد صلاة الصبح وتقرأ360 مره لكل حاجه ومطلب 

ختم سورة الأنفطار : نقل عن الأمام الصادق :من قرأ هذه السوره لكل عمل معقد70 مره خلص منه 

ختم سورة التكوير: نقل عن الأمام الصادق انها تقرأ 21 مره للخلاص من البليات واذا قرأت هذه السوره على عين فيها مرض او رمد شفيت 

ختم سورة التكاثر: لكل مطلب ,نقل عن الأمام الصادق انها تقرأ في الخلوه 225 مره ثم يبخر برائحه طيبه ثم يصلي 1000 مره فستقضى حاجته ان شاء الله*

* 
ختمة سورة الفاتحة:* *يوم الجمعة لقضاء الحاجة 
من كانت له حاجة أو مطلب فليقرأ على طهارة 
(( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ))* 
* الحمد لله رب العالمين (2) الرحمن الرحيم(3) ملك يوم الدين (4) إياك نعبد و إياك نستعين 5 
ثم يقرأ سورة التوحيد (3) مرات 
ثم يقول " اللهم كما جمعت يبن صفاتك و أسمائك فاجمع بيني وبين حاجتي بحق محمد واله أجمعين " 
**ثم يقرأ .... اهدنا الصراط المستقيم (6) صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين (7 
**ثم يقول " اللهم يامن جمع بين علي بن أبي طالب فاطمة بنت محمد اجمع بيني وبين مطلبي بحرمة محمد وال محمد 
*


*ذكر بعض العلماء الأكابر في فوائد سورة الحمد::*
* أنه من كانت له الى الله تعالى حاجة قد عظمت عليه فليقراء بالترتيل والترتيب في ايمان وتصديق ( سبع مرات) وهو مستقبل القبلة على وضوء كامل وبحضور القلب بعد صلاة ركعتين تقراء في كل ركعه بعد الفاتحة سورة الاخلاص (ثلاث مرات ) ويسأل الله حاجته قضيت في أسرع وقت ان شاء الله تعالى ان كان الوقت ليلا فما يصبح الا وقد قضيت حاجته في أسرع وقت وان كان نهارا فما يمسي الا وقد قضيت تلك الحاجة وذلك بفضل الفاتحة وبركاتها وبفضل الله تعالى والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب*

* 
هذا ولكل سوره من سور القرأن الكريم هناك ختم يدعى به وبعض السور لها اختام طويله مثل ختم سورة الأنعام 

نسألكم الدعاء*
*
*
*كل الفنون*

----------

